# Help! My Track Needs a Name!



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been working on a track for over year and I can't come up with an appropriate, catchy, name. I'm hoping that the creative minds that prowl this forum, can come up with some suggestions.

A link to my build thread is shown below:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257356

Thanks in advance for your help :thumbsup:

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Let's see, just off the top of my head:

Centennial Speedway (in honor of the year to build)
Patience Motordrome (or Speedway or Raceway, etc.)
Clifton Park Raceway
Bob's Motorplex
Corkbed Raceway
BB's HO Speedway


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Naming can be tough... but we're here to help! Whatcha thinking so far? Do you want it to convey homey vs. international, car types, racing type (NASCAR, F1..), your town or geography, serious vs. fun, your name, something you love, something about the hobby, etc? The more context you can give, the more everyone can get the creative juices going in the right direction. Your cool track deserves a great name, that's for sure!


Edit: Ohhh, I like the ideas LeeRoy just put up there!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Name it after the TM. It'll get you a bunch of points. When I told my wife I was calling mine Carolton raceway, she said "Wow, nobody ever named anything after me!".
hojoe:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

borrowing a little from Lee Roy, Corky Park.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Rolls said:


> Naming can be tough... but we're here to help! Whatcha thinking so far? Do you want it to convey homey vs. international, car types, racing type (NASCAR, F1..), your town or geography, serious vs. fun, your name, something you love, something about the hobby, etc? The more context you can give, the more everyone can get the creative juices going in the right direction. Your cool track deserves a great name, that's for sure!
> 
> 
> Edit: Ohhh, I like the ideas LeeRoy just put up there!


I've been struggling to think of a name since I started construction. I thought maybe a name would just come to me but, alas, I've only come up with the obvious.

I'd like something whimsical...maybe even down right silly :freak:

Certainly nothing serious.

Lee Roy got us off to a good start...BB HO Speedway has a nice ring to it, plus, there is a double meaning as cars like the SG+ & MegaG are fast like bullets or BB's 

Keep the ideas coming!

Bob B.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

alpink said:


> borrowing a little from Lee Roy, Corky Park.


Now we're cooking! Keep the ideas flowing :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Location based:

Mohawk River Raceway
Saratoga County Racepark
Halfmoon Motorplex
Shenendehowa Speedway
Eastern Glen Raceway

Shape / track feel based:

Twists n' Turns Motorway 
Handful of Wheel Speedrome
Roaring Hills Raceway
Bruised Cruise Speedway


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Clifton Race Park to also borrow from Leeroy. Or maybe a merging of your TM's and Daughter's name might make something catchy. Brunner Hills?


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Great suggestions :thumbsup:

Clifton Race Park, Handful of Wheel & Roaring Hills caught my attention 

Thanks for all the great ideas


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

HobbyTalk Community Raceway
Raceway on a Hilltop
City of Stumps Speedway
HO land speedway
Pontiac Ventura Highway
Bold Italics Font Speedway
Steelers World Champion Speedway
Obama Electric Car Motorway
Bill Hall can fix it if you wreck it Stadium
Caveman Rockway
Kiwi Karway
Zilla Vanilla Sky Highway
Shania Twain Twack
Tomy Wavy Curveway
45 Ohmway
Westoration Station
Magna Sonic Hedgeway
Go Advance Postway
American Idle Motorway
Brain Storm Drain Way
Mai Track
No Name Raceway

....just throwin some out there.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Need for Speed Motorplex
Twists and turns may break my cars,but straights will never hurt me
Turn and Burn Raceway
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Brunnersville Motorsports Park or maybe Brunnersville Speedway. You went about your build very patiently and methodically, so there's alot of "you" in the track... the name should reflect that.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

The Brunne


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Run whatcha Brunne Raceway
Brunne Jenner Track & Field
Brunne Your Own Beverage Park
Race in the Brunne
Brunne One Race One Speedway
Brunne All Out
Brunneway Onramp
Brunne Up Front Motorway
Brunne Around Oval
Brunne Buggy Mudway


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Do you have a street name close by you like or a landmark or valley,mountain,river or anything like that?
You could always look at the initals of you and your family members and switch them around for a catchy name.
Trees in the area, animals,colors.
Oh the possibilities....


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Brunnersville Motorsports Park or maybe Brunnersville Speedway. You went about your build very patiently and methodically, so there's alot of "you" in the track... the name should reflect that.


This explains the sentiment I've been feeling, but couldn't articulate


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Brunnering. ....Derived from the famous German track Nurburgring.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Brunnering. ....Derived from the famous German track Nurburgring.


I was always in awe of the Nurburgring...The Brunnering has a nice "ring" to it


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

rbrunne1 said:


> I was always in awe of the Nurburgring...The Brunnering has a nice "ring" to it


I vote for that name too, otherwise, ya could always call it *"Irving"* :lol:

Larry


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

One hundred and forty second fastest gun in the west ...


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Building on 'nuther Dave's suggestion Brunnering, how 'bout "Robertring"? It flows a little better than Brunnering.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Brunburgring?... uses alot of the same letters as the original.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

"I've been through the basement on a track with no name, it felt good to get out of the lane...
In the basement, you can remember your lane, for their ain't no one for to give it a name...

La laaaaa laaa la laaaa la la laaaaaaa"


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> "I've been through the basement on a track with no name, it felt good to get out of the lane...
> In the basement, you can remember your lane, for their ain't no one for to give it a name...
> 
> La laaaaa laaa la laaaa la la laaaaaaa"
> ...


Rich,

RALMAO....:lol:

Nuther Dave gave me the name Las Zillas Speedway. He's a good name giver....track namer....what ever...he's good at it. :thumbsup:

Bob...la,laaaaa.laaaa...zilla


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Your restaurant name can be "The Broken Guide Pin Inn"


Dave


----------

